# Another Smoked Lamb For Easter - My First Try, with Q-View



## mrlederman (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

First, thank you to all who helped with advice and suggestions. This forum is a great place, as always, to learn something new and get plenty of friendly advice.

My wife and I enjoy lamb, and it is something I have been wanting to smoke for some time. So, I figured Easter would be a great time to have a go at smoking lamb.

I picked up a half of leg, which had part of the leg bone in it. It was about 3 lbs., a great size for three people. The morning of the smoke I took the leg out of the butcher twine and rubbed it down with some EVOO (enough to cover each side), then rubbed it down with some rosemary (2 tsp) thyme (1.5 tsp), garlic (1 clove), salt (2 tsp), and pepper (1.5 tsp) (all measurements are per side and are approximate). I then wrapped the leg and let it rest on the counter for about 5 hours. I got the smoker up to temp (stayed dialed in around 240*, so I figured I would let it do it's thing), and used two small chunks of hickory and a few handfuls of cherry chips. (General smoking tip I learned, keep the wood away from the hot coals using minion method and let the smoker settle in before trying to cook - patience is required, but worth it since I handled temps pretty easily and had a nice clean burn during the smoke... this was a very successful smoke (I am not a pro, but this wasn't my first smoke by any means).)

After about two hours, the lamb was at an IT of roughly 140 - 145*.  After I pulled the lamb, I wrapped it in some foil, a couple of towels, and then put it in a cooler to hold until dinner. When I cut the lamb, I thought it had good color, was just done enough for my wife and I, was juicy, and was plenty flavorful. I will definitely be doing some lamb in the future.

Since I have never really used any thyme, rosemary, or garlic (other than powder) on any meats, I really enjoyed the way these smelled. It was a lot of fun working with new ingredients and a new piece of meat.

This was a pretty simple smoke, and a lot of fun. If there are any questions, I would be more than happy to help in any way I can.

Thanks for looking. Happy Easter!













LambResting.jpg



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  Just unwrapped













LambRubbed.jpg



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  Rubbed down













LambRubbed2.jpg



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  Waiting to get wrapped













LambOil.jpg



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  Sitting in EVOO, waiting to get rubbed













LambRub.jpg



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  Rub (described above)













LambPackaged.jpg



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  From the store













LambSliced2.JPG



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  Sliced













LambSliced.JPG



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  First cut













WholeResting.JPG



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  Resting, soon to get wrapped and put in the cooler













OwnGrill.JPG



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  On the UDS













LambSmoke.JPG



__ mrlederman
__ Apr 20, 2014





  Tried to show some clean, good looking smoke, but couldn't capture it


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 20, 2014)

The finished product looks good! But just wondering...~~ let it rest on the counter for about 5 hours.  Are you sure this was a good idea?

  Mike


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

That looks really good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'm with Mike though - no way I'd let that sit on the counter for 5 hours before smoking it...


----------



## mrlederman (Apr 21, 2014)

I am not sure if it was five hours. I rubbed it down before church, came home and read for a bit, then fired up the smoker. It was wrapped and coming to room temp. I don't see any harm in it. Feel fine today. Meat wasn't exposed or anything.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow! So many Easter lambs and they just all look delightful! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## soonersmokering (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow I can't believe you still had that beautiful red color after an I t of 140F and wrapping, looks awesome,! Great job! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful lamb, excellent job.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks great ! Thumbs Up


----------



## mrlederman (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for looking, everyone. I hope yous had a happy Easter weekend (or regular weekend if you don't celebrate).


----------

